# FS: Hikari Massivore Pellets 13.4 oz (380 g)



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

bought too many of these for my own stock but sold off most of my fish.

massivore. 13.4oz (380 g bag)

$30 each.
2 for $55.
3 bags for $80.

link to big als.ca for info:
http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...?&query=massivore&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt. 

1 for $30.
2 for $55.
3 for $75.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

Can we meet at King Ed's? I'll buy a couple of packs.

Wing


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i can meet in richmond or metrotown mall. pm me thanks!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

m_class2g said:


> i can meet in richmond or metrotown mall. pm me thanks!


oh your meeting ppl now ? ok good to know ..  ...lol

ill meet ya at metrotown now


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i work in burnaby. so i can meet in the mall!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt i have 6 bags left.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt!!! only a few left.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

3 left. thanks for taking 3 peter.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i'll take !!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

pmd you back!


----------

